
Ask HN: Developers who tweet a lot, what do you tweet? - steven_braham
I would like to use Twitter more. Most online guides about Twitter talk about curating content and basically aggregating articles.<p>I have done that for a while, but it gets tiresome quick to constantly look for articles that I want to share and it doesn&#x27;t feel &quot;genuine&quot;.<p>I was wondering what other developers Tweet? Opinions about Frameworks? Rants? Tips?
======
mongodude
Share some great discussion on HackerNews or post about new frameworks/tools
from ProductHunt.

Follow influencers in your area of interest and make sure to retweet them.

~~~
steven_braham
Tweeting about new tools or discussions is an interesting option. Thanks for
the suggestion :)

